
Google Analytics alerts for Slack - ryno2019
http://alerts.ryanbrink.com/
======
spdustin
We use this on a couple of our sites. The screenshot doesn't show it, but one
of the items that can be included in the Slack attachment is the top referrers
and/or top landing pages for that period. Very handy to see if some topic is
suddenly interesting to others, or to have a more organic feel of the "long
tail" of a piece of content.

It's a slick Slack integration.

